# Black Screen



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

My 922 went to black screen on Thursday. All recordings were black with no sound. All channels were black on live TV. 

I was able to unplug it and get the live TV back. Is there any way to recover the recordings? Any ideas as to what may have caused this.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you have tried to play the recordings since the reset that fixed the Live TV... and they are still black... then I'd say your recordings are probably toast.

I haven't seen this particular problem myself... but if it is affecting recordings then it isn't just a video output glitch... but rather a signal processing problem... which again means there isn't likely a way to get the recordings back... unfortunately.


----------



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

We have 2 receivers. One had good signal and the 922 was black screen. 

It is very annoying!


----------

